# My homemade coin ring



## stihl88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well i decided to make myself a snazzy little Coin Ring.

It's from a US Half Dollar silver coin.

Ive attached a document below for those who might also be interested in making their own.
You will get great pleasure from making one of these, especially when you are doing the final fitting and polishing 

For best results i ended up using a piece of 1/2" Stainless Steel bar as my tapping tool instead of a spoon.
You can really pound it with the steel bar but do not be tempted to use too much force as you will distort the coin and possibly kink it in the process.

To finish the coin off you can use a piece of 3/4" solid Aluminium rod or a heavy set spoon to get the slight dings from the bar out of the finished product.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice 8)


----------



## usaman65 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 13, 2010)

In high school, there was a fad making those rings from 90% halves. All you heard was tap, tap, tap. We used the inside of a heavy stainless spoon to beat with. This put a natural curve on it.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 13, 2010)

Very Different thing, but thought I would mention this.

The men of my Father's family have HUGE hands.

My grandfather used a punch to remove everything but the exterior frame/rim of a silver 50 cent piece, for his wedding ring.

Think you would ever want to get slapped by one of those hands?

I am here to tell you, YOU DON'T!


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, Ive got to say this ring has held up just fine. Ive worn it non stop since i made it and theres no scratches, dings or dints at all.
It was worth all the effort in making it.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 5, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Very Different thing, but thought I would mention this.
> 
> The men of my Father's family have HUGE hands.
> 
> ...



Big fingers is what silver dollars are for. :lol:


----------

